# 65 out and about



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Well got the ride height sorted out, new rear springs and raised up the fronts and set the shock to its middle setting (+5 clicks) and she drives SWEET, firm but not harsh, no more front wheel rub. spoke with john at Autometer and figured out the problems with the fuel gauge and speedo (still need to fix it though) but couldn't resist taking her out for a cruise to the beach with the wife. Could not count how many thumbs up and dropped jaw looks we got.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

it is still crazy low! awsome car, glad you are starting to reap the rewards.


----------



## nyte_ryder67 (Feb 18, 2011)

your 65' looks sweet man, I have problems with my fuel and speedo also, would like to know how to fix them too.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Car Ocean Girl

No Fair

Looking hot brother!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

VERY NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE..

................and the car ain't bad either.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

very nice crusty...i love that color. time to switch your avatar from under construction to done at the beach.....:cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> VERY NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE..
> 
> ................and the car ain't bad either.


:agree What he said.... 

Bear


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

They weren't looking at the car, bro.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Very, very well done. Congrats!


----------



## Purple Haze (Feb 27, 2011)

nyte_ryder67 said:


> your 65' looks sweet man, I have problems with my fuel and speedo also, would like to know how to fix them too.


Everything's new with my 65 but the speedo has a problem and it's actuallu in the gage itself where the speedo hooks up. Howling noise and random speeds are shown. I have to unscrew it til I figure it out?? The fuel gage works in some ways?? New wiring (maybe a ground issue there)

Any tips about the speedo??

Thanx Ric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Great pics Crusty!........Purple H, it may be the cable, not the speedo. E:cheers


----------



## Phillip Todd (Feb 18, 2011)

its dry and needs a very small amount of light weight spray lube


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

crustysack said:


> Well got the ride height sorted out, new rear springs and raised up the fronts and set the shock to its middle setting (+5 clicks) and she drives SWEET, firm but not harsh, no more front wheel rub.
> 
> Could not count how many thumbs up and dropped jaw looks we got.


Personally, I'd raise it another inch yet, but that's just me.

The people with the dropped jaws haven't seen all the custom cf work or modern drivetrain either. They would be in awe....as we were watching it progess....:cool

One last detail needed. "IN Memory of _____" your brothers name on the trunk. Gotta remember this started as his dream and how it came to be yours. Need to honor that memory and think that he is riding with you and smiling ear to ear....


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments and compliments. I took the car to work on Friday and to say it was well received is a huge understatement. After driving for a day it is still to low so up another inch or so. I think I am going to have the carbon cover on the firewall laser etched with a tribute to my brother, he is definitely riding with me with a BIG smile.
I do not have any suggestions for your speedo- mine is electric- the fuel gauge needs to be grounded and the sending unit needs a GOOD ground for it to work properly


----------



## Purple Haze (Feb 27, 2011)

crustysack said:


> - the fuel gauge needs to be grounded and the sending unit needs a GOOD ground for it to work properly


The underbody is quite thick with paint and I did unscrew the sending unit ground wire, scraped off the paint to bare metal............ and voila..... the gas gage works........ (it just goes down really fast !!  I'll have to work on the speedo issue. 

Thanx for the tips Ric


----------

